# Hunter Pro spray 30 vs 40



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm designing my irrigation system and just want to clarify that I'm going about this right. 
I'm using MP rotators. My Static water pressure is 50. My second meter has to be installed after the first one. Psi loss with the first meter is 4.5 psi. Second one is unknown at this time since I have a plumber doing it.

Either way I see the hunter pro spray 40 making the pressure requirement too high for the system once all the valves and laterals and mainline run are tallied up. The pro spray 30 would make my total pressure loss almost equal to my static psi.

Am I doing this right? I only ask because the website says the pro spray 40 is optimal for the mp rotator. Given the decreased pressure I was going to space my heads at max 24 ft which is below what's recommended for extra security.


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

That is basically what I had to do for mine. So when I did my head and nozzle layout, I based my spacing off of the 30 psi throw on Hunters nozzle charts.


----------

